# Mosquito dock fishing



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Just wondering how long you can fish the docks in the marina? Tried looking online but couldn't find anything. I know some lakes you can only fish off docks during certain times.thanks in advance


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

March 15 or April 15 I think! It was nice to fish before this site and other social media sites made it the biggest city in that county!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks I never fished off the docks just wanted to give it a try sometime


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Last i heard you'll have to climb over people to fish there


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Last i heard you'll have to climb over people to fish there


Excuse me sir can you split the screen on your vex so i can see my jig too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

it used to be good until a few years ago, tried it 2 times last ice out and it is over run with tiny perch and gills. was not worth the time and gas to go there, i can stay home and fish plx and get way better fish


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I was there last week on Thursday. There were maybe only 5-6 people fishing that bay an 4 were in shanties on the ice. Must be 15-20 docks, you can always fine a vacant one or still plenty room to share. When the ice leaves initially, I’ve seen people casting Roostertail spinners off the ends and bringing in nice walleye. If you go before the ice is gone, drill your holes while standing on the dock(Ice fishing from a “safe” platform.) Drill next to a vertical support pipe, seems to give the fish something to relate to. By the way, early or late seems to be preferred. I got there at mid-day and it was very slow going(I have seen many fish caught there on other trips however.) Open for fishing til Mid April. Then there’s always the spillway below the dam nearby to fish anytime.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> I was there last week on Thursday. There were maybe only 5-6 people fishing that bay an 4 were in shanties on the ice. Must be 15-20 docks, you can always fine a vacant one or still plenty room to share. When the ice leaves initially, I’ve seen people casting Roostertail spinners off the ends and bringing in nice walleye. If you go before the ice is gone, drill your holes while standing on the dock(Ice fishing from a “safe” platform.) Drill next to a vertical support pipe, seems to give the fish something to relate to. By the way, early or late seems to be preferred. I got there at mid-day and it was very slow going(I have seen many fish caught there on other trips however.) Open for fishing til Mid April. Then there’s always the spillway below the dam nearby to fish anytime.


Cj do u fish or fish from your car!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

If your catching fish and someone sees u while no one else is u will be surrounding by people! U will get a ear full of the run down on how many fish were caught by Fred, bill, Chuck , Lamont , reb, Markus , Pete , Larry, jorell , and even the man in the moon! Plus how many bags of fish in the freezer! U will here bull and bull every where but they might be only 7.5in and another slab that is 9in! Plus all the 18in craps that are caught on a daily basis ! Forgot to mention the rap music playing if your lucky Motown! I can’t do it anymore! I can’t compete with them sticks! If u get a boat just go by the cemetery and see all the them boats and anchor with in 5 ft and u will be back at the marina like setting!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

brad crappie said:


> If your catching fish and someone sees u while no one else is u will be surrounding by people! U will get a ear full of the run down on how many fish were caught by Fred, bill, Chuck , Lamont , reb, Markus , Pete , Larry, jorell , and even the man in the moon! Plus how many bags of fish in the freezer! U will here bull and bull every where but they might be only 7.5in and another slab that is 9in! Plus all the 18in craps that are caught on a daily basis ! Forgot to mention the rap music playing if your lucky Motown! I can’t do it anymore! I can’t compete with them sticks! If u get a boat just go by the cemetery and see all the them boats and anchor with in 5 ft and u will be back at the marina like setting!


Salty much? 😂.... The OP simply asked how long you could legally fish from the marina docks.....


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Excuse me sir can you split the screen on your vex so i can see my jig too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer the chicken fight method.. I just hop up on someone shoulders and fish out in front of them


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

All the good fish or small fish stay only in a couple spots!! 😉😳 too


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

colonel594 said:


> Salty much? 😂.... The OP simply asked how long you could legally fish from the marina docks.....


Just letting the guy how it is sometimes not all the time


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Just letting the guy how it is sometimes not all the time


Know


----------



## forrest r (Mar 14, 2020)

brad crappie said:


> If your catching fish and someone sees u while no one else is u will be surrounding by people! U will get a ear full of the run down on how many fish were caught by Fred, bill, Chuck , Lamont , reb, Markus , Pete , Larry, jorell , and even the man in the moon! Plus how many bags of fish in the freezer! U will here bull and bull every where but they might be only 7.5in and another slab that is 9in! Plus all the 18in craps that are caught on a daily basis ! Forgot to mention the rap music playing if your lucky Motown! I can’t do it anymore! I can’t compete with them sticks! If u get a boat just go by the cemetery and see all the them boats and anchor with in 5 ft and u will be back at the marina like setting!


Heck I fish off the cemetery in a kayak. I row out to 5'/6'/7' of water/whatever I want to fish that day and toss the anchor. Doesn't take long for boats to pack up around me along with countless boats pulling up beside me to see what I'm catching seeing how I've been in the same spot for sooooo llloooonnnnngggg.

Anymore I put a small bluegill (5"/6") on a stringer just for them. When they pull up and ask. I do the chest thumping bragging about what a good day so far and pull the stringer up with 1 small bluegill on it. Started doing that and for some odd reason they don't want to pack up around me anymore????


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

colonel594 said:


> Salty much? 😂.... The OP simply asked how long you could legally fish from the marina docks.....


It's the straw that broke brad's back


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

forrest r said:


> Heck I fish off the cemetery in a kayak. I row out to 5'/6'/7' of water/whatever I want to fish that day and toss the anchor. Doesn't take long for boats to pack up around me along with countless boats pulling up beside me to see what I'm catching seeing how I've been in the same spot for sooooo llloooonnnnngggg.
> 
> Anymore I put a small bluegill (5"/6") on a stringer just for them. When they pull up and ask. I do the chest thumping bragging about what a good day so far and pull the stringer up with 1 small bluegill on it. Started doing that and for some odd reason they don't want to pack up around me anymore????


That’s good stuff love it


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Forgot to mention maybe bring a interpreter to understand some of the lingo too! Trying to help for a better outing


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

forrest r said:


> Heck I fish off the cemetery in a kayak. I row out to 5'/6'/7' of water/whatever I want to fish that day and toss the anchor. Doesn't take long for boats to pack up around me along with countless boats pulling up beside me to see what I'm catching seeing how I've been in the same spot for sooooo llloooonnnnngggg.
> 
> Anymore I put a small bluegill (5"/6") on a stringer just for them. When they pull up and ask. I do the chest thumping bragging about what a good day so far and pull the stringer up with 1 small bluegill on it. Started doing that and for some odd reason they don't want to pack up around me anymore????


That reminds me of a situation i was in not long ago under a certain bridge that i was in a juicy spot and doing well when all the sudden everyone in the area started bouncing there bobbers and jigs off my boat. My buddy we call him big dave for a reason  flips the f out and was about to lunge off the boat and kill some jackasses. I never seen people scattered so fast lol when a 6'6 350lb biker looking psycho gets pissed and i start pulling ropes people realized s*** got real haha i was pissed to i had a bobber hit me i yelled at homie and 3min later same bobber hits the boat by big boy and it was Armageddon


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

you guy are doing it wrong when it comes to all the people fishing your spot I just put my arm around them and cough some of them leave skid marks LOL


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

If you're catching fish off the docks n people getting to close just cough n say I'm just getting over covid bet people would scatter quickly


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

ltroyer said:


> If you're catching fish off the docks n people getting to close just cough n say I'm just getting over covid bet people would scatter quickly


LOL exactly just the cough will do it


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

that,ll do it. lol


----------



## pappygol (Jan 15, 2011)

set-the-drag said:


> That reminds me of a situation i was in not long ago under a certain bridge that i was in a juicy spot and doing well when all the sudden everyone in the area started bouncing there bobbers and jigs off my boat. My buddy we call him big dave for a reason  flips the f out and was about to lunge off the boat and kill some jackasses. I never seen people scattered so fast lol when a 6'6 350lb biker looking psycho gets pissed and i start pulling ropes people realized s*** got real haha i was pissed to i had a bobber hit me i yelled at homie and 3min later same bobber hits the boat by big boy and it was Armageddon


i like people, i really do, but when im fishin, i dont want to see anyone .. same way when im bowhunting


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

when the traffic gets heavy on the docks i used my IMAGINATION and fished 5 to 8 ft. from shore and did good, so if you get my drift you will more than likely do good. most people wont walk that far they like to pull up and walk 100 ft. and plop down and fish


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> If your catching fish and someone sees u while no one else is u will be surrounding by people! U will get a ear full of the run down on how many fish were caught by Fred, bill, Chuck , Lamont , reb, Markus , Pete , Larry, jorell , and even the man in the moon! Plus how many bags of fish in the freezer! U will here bull and bull every where but they might be only 7.5in and another slab that is 9in! Plus all the 18in craps that are caught on a daily basis ! Forgot to mention the rap music playing if your lucky Motown! I can’t do it anymore! I can’t compete with them sticks! If u get a boat just go by the cemetery and see all the them boats and anchor with in 5 ft and u will be back at the marina like setting!



OMG,,,, According to you,,, All these years, I've been doing it all wrong, backwards?!?
I'm usually the guy that CALLS or waves other boats over,,,, (specially if I see a red-head chicky or kid! ;>)
heck, on the sunken bridge, I'll even tell them where to anchor, & cast!
AND,,,, I'm usually the guy who wants to BS,, & make friends with everybody. More the merrier,, Imagine that.

BUT,,,, you tangle my line, or hit my boat, I'll stand up & politely ask you if YOU have a CC! ;>)



HEY JOHNNY,,, Those dock 'PIPES' that CJ are talking about are the best place to sit, & or to break the ice. 
3 of my Senior handicapped friends were there, I think a week ago. They broke through the ice & kept about 20 of those smaller perch. They deep fry them like smelt. ??????????????

Here's a cool story,,,, (relatable, in a round-about-way ;>)
Years ago,, an old friend who never gets to fish, asked me to take him out & show him what a crappy looks like!
It was the first weekend that THE DOCKS WERE CLOSED TO FISHING, (unless you owned/ rented that dock)
We loaded up my 16, launched, & I quietly used the electric to slowly motor my way around the ends, back to MY favorite 'pipe'. I pulled into an empty slot & tied off like I owned that spot. 
I told my friend to be extremely quiet & just drop over the side of the boat, down along that pipe. (dark colored steel pipe MIGHT make the water 1-2* warmer, & that's all they wanted)
ONE AFTER ANOTHER, systematically, we lifted up keeper slabs. If I can remember right, we were like 7 from a 2-man limit in no time. (super small minnows were the early spring trick ;>)
*AND THERE HE COMES! (lmbo)*
'THE MAN' drove up, walked down that dock, & asked me if I was close to being done!!
I about choked,,,,, & With a massive smile on my face, I said *YEP,, & THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
He was watching us with binocks,,, from the time we launched & pulled in to that slot. He knew that we didn't rent nothing.
He just wanted 2 'ol farts to catch some fish, & figured when we had enough,,,,, before the phones started ringing!
HOW'BOUT THAT! Nice Guy, Huh?*


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> Cj do u fish or fish from your car!


LOL! I do actually fish but not as much as I used to as a younger guy! I assumed when I mentioned the “slow going”, that people would get I was fishing. I ‘ice fished’ from two of the docks for abt 3 hours. Maybe I got this thread jacked up by trying to give member troyer a bit too much information since seemed he wasn’t familiar with that location. Bottomline, it can be a great spot to fish! I have a habit(good or bad?) of trying to “help” fellow members(in the majority of my 9k posts), have a good/better outing whenever I can. IMO-That's what us “old folks” are supposed to do!😊


----------

